# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Rebelión en el Guadiana

## NoRegistrado

> Según informaba ayer la Agencia EFE, la Comunidad de Regantes de Alcázar de San Juan presentará un recurso contencioso-administrativo contra la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG). Se da la paradoja de que las comunidades de regantes están adscritas a la CHG y se crearon porque la Ley de Aguas mandaba su creación en los casos de sobreexplotación de acuíferos para "el control efectivo del régimen de explotación y respeto a los derechos sobre las aguas". Sin embargo, con el tiempo se han alejado de sus obligaciones, convirtiéndose en verdaderos sindicatos agrícolas que manejan mucha información sobre usuarios y usos del agua, contando para ello con una potente financiación.
> 
> Sólo así se puede entender que una de las principales herramientas que tiene la CHG para evitar la sobreexplotación de las aguas subterráneas, la Comunidad General de Usuarios del Acuífero de la Mancha Occidental (conocida como Comunidad de Regantes), se vuelva contra la administración con la que debe coordinarse. La causa de la rebelión es el Plan Hidrológico del Guadiana, en fase de revisión. Dicho plan ha fracasado en los objetivos que marcaba la Directiva Marco del Agua antes de 2015; y es por ello que la CHG debe reformarlo por completo, tal y como desde Europa se está exigiendo a la CHG.
> 
> La Comisión Europea vigila muy de cerca a la CHG. Bruselas teme que las dotaciones de agua para uso agrícola que se contemplan en el plan sea demasiado volumen para alcanzar los objetivos del siguiente plazo que concluye en 2021. Sin embargo, el recurso que presentará la Comunidad de Regantes de Alcázar de San Juan demanda todo lo contrario: más agua con la justificación del buen estado del acuífero y de que ha aumentado la superficie destinada al regadío con la expansión de la viña en espaldera. Según la presidenta, Araceli Olmedo, el recurso será apoyado por las 20 comunidades restantes de todo el Alto Guadiana.
> 
> 
> 
> Una historia que viene de lejos
> ...


http://tablasdedaimiel.com/Noticia/1...en-el-guadiana

Otros que tal bailan.

A éstos había que meterles mano pero bien metida. La UE ya les ha obligado a que corrijan el Plan de Cuenca porque es un despropósito.
Incluso a los presidentes de las comunidades de regantes que hagan lo contrario a lo que su cargo compete, perseguirles penalmente.

 Ya está bien de ésta forma "terrorismo agrícola" contra el bien común de todos los españoles que es el Medio Ambiente.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Yo lo que no sé es para qué firmaron esa directiva europea, hecha en paises donde la agricultura tiene un peso mucho menor, y disponen de mucha más agua. Es muy fácil obligar a los demás sobrándote a ti, y pasar como los más ecologistas guays. Otro motivo es que hay paises que no gozan del clima español y quieren sacarse de encima esa molesta competencia para sus agricultores, amparándose en esas cuestiones.
Estas leyes deberían de ser de ámbito nacional, que tengan en cuenta esos factores.

----------

Asteriom (06-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Qué bueno! Sr. Velasco, usted quiere a Europa cuando le interesa, si dan subvenciones a la agricultura,  sí. Pero si hay que pagar el agua a su justo precio, no. Qué bueno!

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Yo lo que no sé es para qué firmaron esa directiva europea, hecha en paises donde la agricultura tiene un peso mucho menor, y disponen de mucha más agua. Es muy fácil obligar a los demás sobrándote a ti, y pasar como los más ecologistas guays. Otro motivo es que hay paises que no gozan del clima español y quieren sacarse de encima esa molesta competencia para sus agricultores, amparándose en esas cuestiones.
> Estas leyes deberían de ser de ámbito nacional, que tengan en cuenta esos factores.


 Otra vez te vuelvo a decir que vives en un mundo irreal, en un Mátrix. Cuanto antes te des cuenta, menor será el golpe que te des.
 En Europa se entra con todo, no con lo que le interese a tu sector en general y al SCRATS en particular.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

A mí subvenciones no me dan ninguna. Para mi la UE no es más que una burocracia inútil para afrontar casi cualquier problema. Lo único bueno ha sido la eliminación de aranceles para los productos de los estados miembros y poco más. Es mi opinión, entiendo que no la compartan, pero no me acusen de que me subvencionan, que a mí no me dan nada, las subvenciones importantes se las llevan empresas con decenas de miles de ha. de producción.

----------

Asteriom (06-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Sí que le han subvencionado muchas cosas, otra cosa es que usted no se haya enterado. Seguramente el llevar el regadío hasta su terreno que se lo hayamos pagado todos por pertenecer a Europa. O la mejora de muchas infraestructuras hidráulicas. Que usted pueda llevar sus frutas en menos tiempo a Europa y no se estropeen es posible por las mejoras en las carreteras, puertos y redes ferroviarias que le han facilitado. Que en tiempo de sequía usted pueda tener agua para no perder la cosecha también. Y tantas otras, pero no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Precisamente la agricultura es de los sectores que han recibido más ayudas. 

Pero si prefiere no estar en Europa, a lo mejor tiene que competir con países con precios más baratos que los suyos, no se. Imagínese que España no perteneciese a Europa y tuviese que competir en precio con productos de Mejico, Brasil, Argentina y a su vez tuviese más aranceles frente a los italianos. De muchas gracias a Europa porque usted puede sobrevivir por pertenecer a ella. Vaya que no le ha mejorado la calidad de vida a usted y aun así lo desprecia. Tremendo.

----------

NoRegistrado (06-nov-2015)

----------

